# BEERS



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

G'day guys and girls.

I'm sitting here with a beer within arms reach, just thinking... 
All the off topic posts really show how much there is to find out about peoples other interests, feelings, opinions etc on lifes many many other paths. For some, an avatar picture is all that you know of a fellow yak fisher, however, you find that you soon learn the more prevalent personalities from their posts. I find i learn alot more of these personalites in the off topic threads, and in a funny virtual way, you soon feel as if you are getting to know them, even though if you walked past them in the street you wouldnt know them at all (This is where the internet is bad i think). 
Anyway, all stupid in depth psychological analysis aside :lol: , i wish to start a thread regarding peoples favourite beer (or alcoholic beverage). As with all off topic threads, i think i, and other fellow yaksters will learn just a bit more about fellow fishers from this totally pointless thread!
My favourite drink changes depending on the occasion. Right now, due to some rave reviews (and a killer price/carton), im drinking a carlton natural blonde, and must say i'm impressed, however, my traditional favourite is Carlton Dry. I love a XXXX Gold on the right weekend afternoon when potting about the place servicing cars, buggering around with dirt bikes, or, for no reason at all gettin the yak down from the rafters and planning where to put sounders, rod holders, hydrofoils... As for a night on the town, a bundy draught goes down a treat and eases me into a routine of yelling loudly to communicate and dancing poorly. 
Sorry for such a pointless topic lol, but I'm hoping to find out more about my fellow yakkers.

Have a good weekend all.

Dan


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

mmm carlton dry lime fusion or extra dry for me....


----------



## giffu (Dec 4, 2008)

Pure Blonde, as i'm diabetic


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Worst beer I ever drank was Tooheys platinum.
Normal beer for me is XXXX gold.
Newcastle brown, Kilkenny on tap.. yum.
Had some James Squire original amber ale on the weekend, that was nice.
Also like Cascade premium.


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

im sitting here at 11:37PM on a Friday night hooking in to my 3rd Longneck of Coopers Sparking Ale - its truly gods nectar.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Such a hard one, have to do atop 10:

10:VB on tap
9:Chimay grand
8:Litle creatures
7:Carlton draught
6:Millers draught
5:Stella on tap
4:All the James squire range
3:Tooheys New
2:Super dry
1:Carona, especially in summer
still cant go past a chivas though

Have to agree with jungle fisher, platinum is horrid


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

I'm sucking on a longy of Tooheys New as we speak and if given a choice will touch nothing else with a 12 foot clown pole. Melbourne bitter would be my next choice. If there's nothing else a VB would satisfy. I hate Carlton draught with a passion and anything in a clear bottle. Never tried xxxx but being from QLD it's probably shit! :twisted: Nah just joking, I used to be a strictly Bundy and coke man and I loved it back in the day, but it's a bit sweet for me nowadays. Funny how your tastes change, when I was a bundy drinker, I couldn't stand beer.

On a slight tangent on the subject can anyone put their finger on what it is about a particual beer that they like? For me maltiness and fullness of flavour is the go. I find carlton and clear glass beeers taste like theyve been watered down.

Does anyone else pull a funny face when they have a sip, and then pull a very satisfied face when the smooth aftertaste kicks in?

Has anyone walked away from a beer at a pub because their taps are shit or the beers off?


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Had to toss a fair few skuies with that rank taste, really after you have a beer thats off from the line or keg nothing goes down.
I know what you mean about the clear & brown bots as I drink both, seem not to get bloated & full on bots that are clear


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

kayakity-yak said:


> On a slight tangent on the subject can anyone put their finger on what it is about a particual beer that they like? For me maltiness and fullness of flavour is the go. I find carlton and clear glass beeers taste like theyve been watered down.
> 
> Does anyone else pull a funny face when they have a sip, and then pull a very satisfied face when the smooth aftertaste kicks in?
> 
> Has anyone walked away from a beer at a pub because their taps are shit or the beers off?


I like some bitterness, but not overpowering. A good malty flavour with a yeasty, wheaty aftertaste.
Sometime do the facem with something like a James Squire or Newcastle Brown.
Nope, but used to work in a pub that rarely cleaned it's lines and had many people complain / walk out. Was before I really drank much beer myself.


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

What would life be like without BEER?? :shock: 
How GOOD is BEER after a few hours on the water, mmmm
For me, Carlton Draught is the usual, although it is pricey for what it is.
Cheers!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I'm a South Aussie

so....

in summer









in winter


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Boags saint george for me


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

I used to homebrew. Just another one of my phases. I take on new hobbies/interests, challenge myself to get somewhere near good at it, then get bored and move on to the next thing. This will absolutely not be the case with yak fishing. It's become a passion.

Anyway, back on topic. I brewed my own. It was a great drop. I had a fridge with a tap in the door. I had two 45lt kegs and seven 19lt kegs. I couldn't walk passed it without pouring a beer. That became dangerous so it had to go. I wish I hadn't sold it now, but I will probably live 10 years longer :shock: :twisted:

So it's packaged beer mostly now. Melbourne Bitter being the preference. Lowenbrau was a favorite at Octoberfests and I can't refuse a pint of Guinness on tap.


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

In the way of beer, Tohheys extra dry or Carlton cold, mids
Bourbon (now where gettin to the yummy stuff). Good old Jim beam or Jack Daniels
Absenth is a good way to get hammered (real quick)
And my ultimate favorite is Wild turkey American honey. Soo sweeeet you dont need coke.(bit exy though at $42 a bottle.)

PS. good thing you didnt put the legal age on this thread or i wouldnt be able to answer you. and since just getting to know your fellow yakker we wouldnt want that now would we? :lol:


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Rhino - I want your fridge, can you get it back?

I mostly drink pure blonde, a) for the taste and b) cause you can have a session and not feel bloated

though when being grown up I will also drink
Corona (with lemon or lime)
Cascade Draught
Boags Premium
Stella Artois
Moo Brew Pilsner
Newcastle Brown
Cafferys

And on special occasions I'll have a dickens cider :twisted:


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

As a special treat, Chimay Blue (When I can find a bottle'o that stocks it) :shock:

Regular Beers I drink,

Tooheys New
Hahn Ice 30 Pack (When it's cheap)
Coopers Sparkling Ale


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Coopers Vintage.

....in a Headmaster glass that is straight out of the freezer. MMMMMMMMMMMMMM!

Although most of the time it has to be something cheaper ....sad isn't it?

And as for "wheaty", "malty" and "yeasty" ....what the hell? It's BEER - just drink it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

labrat said:


> And as for "wheaty", "malty" and "yeasty" ....what the hell? It's BEER - just drink it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey hey hey..... theres beer  and there's BEEEEEEEER!!!!  They're 2 totally different things ;-)


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

my favourite beer atm is TEDS "tooheys extra dry".. don't mind a bourban or two


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Great thread danfish, fishing and a few beers really do go hand in hand...

1. Melbourne;
2. Cascade Pale Ale;
3. Boags Premium.

Drink the first one almost exclusively (might go have one now actually...  ), and the other two when I can justify handing out $15 more.

Cam


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

XXXX Gold does me nicely.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

I make my own beer. Just starting to really experiment and have some barley grains sprouting so i can make my own malt. Plan is to make a barley, wheat and honey beer all from grains. As well as making beer to your taste, it saves you money as well. Only problem is getting to it before friends and family!oh and not becoming a full blown alcoholic!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

I havn't had an alcoholic drink for nearly 20 yrs.... :shock: ....so " ginger" has been my calling.... 8) ....am i missing something these days i wonder ?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

It's Red Wine time of year anyway.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> It's Red Wine time of year anyway.


Just finished a 1974 Pizzini Sangiovese (King Valley), have now just poured a nip of Stanton & Kileen (Rutherglen) Tokay.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

rob316 said:


> I havn't had an alcoholic drink for nearly 20 yrs.... :shock: ....so " ginger" has been my calling.... 8) ....am i missing something these days i wonder ?


I'm with Rob... get funny looks from the constabulary when the pull you over for a breath test and ask how long it is since you had a drink.. 30 years Sir...
Was heading towards big trouble so I gave it away.

cheers from Moruya

John


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Beer - I like any beer but cant go past the imported beer section in Dan Murphys. I find the Russian and Polish beers awesome, plus the German and Belgium ones.

I love Coopers too but make my own Coopers 'Home Brew' version which I reckon tastes better than the Sparkling Ale (got a recipe from a Micro Brewery in the Hunter Valley). I also do a Coopers 'Stout' which shits on Guinness and is almost a meal being so thick and black. Some of my bottles are nearly 3 years old and taste insane, and are only opened on special occasions on cold winter nites.


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

I make my own sometimes. I go through a fad of making it every now and then. When I do I might have 80L of different varieties going at the same time. Its a bugger to bottle though, heaps of cleaning.

I try to "clone" beers I like. If you get it right, then you have beer that wont last long, because you drink it. If it does not work, you have beer that takes ages to drink. I have quite a lot of the latter, but I am getting better.

Get onto http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/ if you want to give it a go.

I still buy beer, I like James Squire Golden Ale, Actually all the James Squire range, they also make the best home brew bottles when you have finished.

Coopers Vintage is good, it has a real kick, it is about 7%. I like trying all the locally made boutique beers you see around.

In fact, I can feel a fad coming on.

Cheers Geoff


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hmmm tough call, Top 5

1. Boags Premium
2. Guiness
3. Cascade Premium
4. James Squire
5. Cascade Pale Ale


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

TEDS normally. Whatever import beer that is on sale (prefer Pilsners) or my own home brew. Other than that if there is bourbon (Wild Turkey) available I will take that over a beer any day of the week. Most of the time if it is cold and wet it will be accepted with a smile.


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

for me, the best SA beer is coopers pale ale
the best Vic beer is melbourne bitter


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok luv me beers and coming from an area that if it aint VB it aint real beer I cop a bit of lip from the boys at times, heres a list can't say what order I would put them in.

1. Carlton Draught
2. Boags Draught
3. Asahi extra dry
4. Guinness
5. Coopers Pale Ale


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

All beer is good!
I find a fresh schooner of Carlton Draught hard to beat.
The best pint I have ever tasted though (and I've had a few) was in the Guinness Brewery in Dublin. If you go in there for the tour, they give you a complimentary pint when you reach the top. Absolutely unbelievable.
The Guiness here is ol pish by comparison.


----------



## fishgutoo (May 8, 2009)

this is also posted in the joke thread in off topic but it seems relevant to this thread also....just be careful hey?

POLICE WARNING

Police are warning all men who frequent clubs, parties and local pubs to be alert and stay cautious when offered a drink from any woman.
Many females use a date rape drug on the market called "beer" to target unsuspecting men. The drug is generally found in liquid form and is available almost anywhere. It comes in bottles, cans, from taps and in large "kegs". Beer is used by female sexual predators at parties and bars to persuade their male victims to go home and have sex with them.
Typically, a woman needs only to persuade a guy to consume a few units of beer and then simply ask him home for no strings attached sex. Men will often succumb to desires to perform sexual acts on horrific looking women to whom they would not normally be attracted.
After drinking beer men often awaken with only hazy memories of exactly what happened, feeling that "something bad" occurred. At other times these unfortunate men are swindled out of their life savings in a familiar scam known as a "relationship". It has been reported that in extreme cases the female may even be shrewd enough to entrap the unsuspecting male into a longer- term form of servitude and punishment referred to as "marriage". Apparently, men are much more susceptible to this scam after beer is administered and sex is offered by the predatory females.
Please forward this warning to every male you know. If you fall victim to this insidious beer and the predatory women administering it, there are male support groups with venues in every town where you can discuss the details of your shocking encounter in an open and frank manner with similarly affected, like minded guys. For the support group nearest you, just look under "golf courses" in the yellow pages.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

XXXX Gold when being responsible
Tooheys New when not responsible
Bintang, Kronenburg 1664, Bud, Grolsch when overseas.


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't beat a XXXX bitter or a XXXX gold if driving. The fish always bite better. . In my crew of fishing buddies the rule is always been you can't crack a tinnie till someone catches the first fish. There has been some dry times. :?


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

Through my youth it was VB all the way, with the ocasional stint of Carlton,
Now as tastes have moved on its
4. VB
3. Cascade premium
2.Boags premium. 
and at No.1
Coopers Red, 
I have to be careful though, these things pack a bit more of a kick than most others
I still get reminded by the missus of how I behaved after my first encounter with half a dozen of these one hot summers day.........Ahhh Happy days

Oh and I cant forget the ocasional Kilkenny and Guiness are lovely


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Surfanfish, Theres no such bar called Rivcol here anymore. I'll ask some oldies about it tomorrow. 
Rose, it doesnt need to be a beer, it can be any drinnk you like to indulge in.

Dan


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Boags classic blonde 
Vb
Boags premium


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

I forget which ones are on special this week... 
I'm convinced it's all a scam. Same stuff, different label.


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

I love beer. The problem is when you get older you start to feel guilty about drinking to much of it. When i was young I used to think light beer was for girls but now I gfind I'm drinking XXXX gold and even pure blonde to protect my brain cells/ waistline. Hopefully one day some professor will do some study and declare that the more beer you drink the healthier you will be, then I can go back to really enjoying myself! An arvo yak, a few beers and maybe a bourbon, I'm in heaven.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

In summer for me its :" as long as it is cold ". I do really prefer Cascade or Coopers ;James Squire or Boags ... as long as it is cold. In winter I just have to have a good Stout, be it Cascade, Coopers or even Guinness. I have always been a (one only) beer drinker since I prefer my wine and I can't go past a good red particularly in winter.

and for that.....

Cheers everyone

Pam


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2009)

coopers as its always "best after" not best before sparkling or pales fine, not tried the dark ale yet or hahn super dry. but in reality i'm a beer slut


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

theBlueHunter said:


> Hopefully one day some professor will do some study and declare that the more beer you drink the healthier you will be, then I can go back to really enjoying myself! An arvo yak, a few beers and maybe a bourbon, I'm in heaven.


And here you have it, well not better health but a theory on drinking more beer to make you feel smarter.

*The Buffalo Theory*

A herd of buffalo can move only as fast as the slowest buffalo. When the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.

In much the same way the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, we all know, kills brain cells, but naturally it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers.


----------



## Alotta50 (Apr 24, 2009)

Im with Rhino and Solatree. If its a commercial beer its a Coopers, but you cant go past a great home brew when done right. And yes I also have the problem of not being able to walk past my keg and just check that the beer is still good :twisted:


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

favourite beers-
becks, miller, carlton draught, corona and lime on a hot day
favourite bourbons- wild turkey, jack daniels
favourite wine- my grandfthers home made stuff(absolute rocket fuel) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
fav scotch- chivas regal, dimple and johnnie blue on ice(expensive but damn fine stuff)

JAGERMEISTER is great. ill leave it at that :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Best beer ever "Passauer Braurei- AltStadt" awesome.
But locally its Eumundi.
Have been watching my waistline with the advertising on tv about getting a belly over 94cm, so looking into low carb beer, just tried White Stag (send the carbs to our american cousins) its ok, but I liked the Naked Blond better.
I noticed the spirits nipping into the topic, Gotta be a Jack for the average wage and Hennessy for the xmas bonus.
By the way, My birthday is coming up.
Mark


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

On the low carb thing - it's basically an advertising scam - there's very little carbohydrates in most beers anyway. The calories mainly come from the alcohol, so if you want to reduce your beer calorie intake either drink low alcohol varieties or smaller quantities of high alcohol varieties.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

I've switched to the low carb stuff now, naked blonde (it's the only naked blonde i get these days!), Extra dry is a fave too. I will lash out on the odd import every now and then, Birra Moretti, Pilsner Urquell, Asahi etc. I only drink the mid strength stuff when on the water, and only on short trips!


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Rissole said:


> .... but in reality i'm a beer slut


Ha ha ha, nicely put. :lol:


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

I used to be a beer snob, but I can drink anything except Carlton Draught if I am out...I couldnt even begin to put an absolute favourite down, here is my shortlist for today!

1. Wheat beer ( hefeweizen ) for a hot day - cant go past Schneider Weiss or Erdinger.
2. Belgian tripels on a cold wintry eve - try Gulden Draak or Karmeliet if you can find it.
3. Lagers/pilseners - too many to list, most countries ( even Oz now ) have at least one good one, but you cant beat Paulaner or Spaten from Bavaria, Budwar budjovice from czech republic, and Kirin from Japan ( just beware the brewed under licence copies not made in their country of origin - they taste nothing like the original.
4. Real ales - the braidwood esb ( brewed in St Peters ) is simply magic, if you can find a pub with a hand pumped beer engine that isnt force carbonated you are in real ale heaven. I know it is sacrilege to hint that England may actually have something to teach us about beer, but there, I have said it, bring on your abuse if you must! Fullers London pride is a good one in a bottle.

Homebrewing is basically the only way to taste beer in it's natural state, it's meant to be fresh, and not pasteurised. Any by homebrew I mean proper full mash brewing, not out of a can ( dump & stir ).
:wink: :wink:


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm sipping Tooheys New now, but I'm not much of a beer snob - there's not much I dont like. Often I have to just get what's in cans because I dont' take bottles camping with me. I get a bit hooked into the 'all natural' or 'low carb' gimics thesedays. As for others, I don't mind a glass of gin and tonic on a hot day/night, the best I've come across is bombay saphire. Also like most other spirits, not brandy probably because of a little overindulgence when I was a wee tot. So there you have it, I'll drink ANYTHING! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Coopers red for the win!


----------



## Barnsie (Sep 8, 2007)

nothing, nothing is quite as enjoyable as getting stuck into a 6% ginger beer. . . . .served on tap, into an ice cold, fridge chilled, schooner glass. . . .

I Just built this little boys room in my back shed. 5 taps, 3 for beers, 1 for Rum n coke, one for bourbon n coke. Makes going out seem a whole lot of effort. . . . . Its a quiet retreat for the boys to go and study. . . .

Cheers
http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i52/fordracing_20m/13042009339.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i52/fordracing_20m/P1230851.jpg


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been a reasonably serious homebrewer for a few years now so I don't like much in the commercial stuff any more. I think Coopers is the best of them but there's nothing like making a brew to exactly your tastes and bugger anyone else who wants a drink. I've got a honey chocolate porter fermenting away in my fermentation fridge as we speak so I'm looking forward to getting stuck into this one when it's ready. 

I have 5 19l kegs with 4 in the frige at any one time. The brews vary but there's usually a pale ale, brown ale and a stout in there for me and a home made alcoholic lemonade/ginger beer or cider for the missus. It's very important to keep her happy so I can get official approval to go fishing.

Oh, I've also got a little still for distilling "essential oils"...distilling alcohol isn't exactly legal in most states but the shops sell all the stuff anyway :?


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Barnsie said:


> nothing, nothing is quite as enjoyable as getting stuck into a 6% ginger beer. . . . .served on tap, into an ice cold, fridge chilled, schooner glass. . . .
> 
> I Just built this little boys room in my back shed. 5 taps, 3 for beers, 1 for Rum n coke, one for bourbon n coke. Makes going out seem a whole lot of effort. . . . . Its a quiet retreat for the boys to go and study. . . .
> 
> ...


I love it!


----------



## rmurf (Mar 25, 2009)

AMSTERDAM MARINER PREMIUM LAGER FOR ME. CHEAP AND IN 500ML CANS :shock:


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

rhino , i love that set up being an avid home brewer myself,i cant stand bought beers other than coopers and tooheys old,they are refered to as beer cordial here[my place] .I also love straight vodka from the freezer[abslut]..mmm that dont look like the right spelling,purely unintentional,a beautifull drop and so smooth. :twisted:


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

rmurf said:


> AMSTERDAM MARINER PREMIUM LAGER FOR ME. CHEAP AND IN 500ML CANS :shock:


That's my man!!! Finally a smart drinker. Best value quality beer in Melbourne at the moment.

I, like Rhino and a few others, have my own little brewery at home - Mash, sparge, boil and ferment. Wheat beer, lagers, English Ales. I am now into making my own whiskey - (it is legal to have a still up to 5 litres in size) - distilling a wash and cellaring with Oak chips for a few months - getting better but not as good as say the likes of Dimple, but not far off.

When in a beer brewing club, I used to love running a beer tasting competition (match the bottle label to the beer in the glass) to point out the lousy taste buds we all profess to have - and settle a few of the snobby know-alls back to earth. It was also a load of fun to learn how difficult it is to know what beer your drinking.

I sure do like that Mariner, if I have to buy a commercial drop.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Wild Turkey Rare Breed & coke for me. Not a big fan of standard Wild Turkey but Rare Breed is way smoother...stronger too ;-)


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2009)

James Squire Golden ale for me yyyyuuuuummmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

The best tasting beer I have ever had has always been a free one 

But when I have to pay for it then its CarltonDraught.

Cheers


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 3, 2009)

.,c,mv n 4toAW'-.0rs.[fAElkdghc.dfm cja38oi rQ32I80zdn famdghb askbxwe- Sorry, just wiping the drool from my keyboard, think I need to run to the fridge for a coopers, seeya!


----------



## justdrinkbeer (Aug 12, 2008)

La Trappe Tripel, Belgian monks beer comes in a ceramic bottle with a cork, about 10bucks a bottle, I treat myself probably once every 6months. Beautiful


----------



## Barnsie (Sep 8, 2007)

So i think i worked out posting the photos. . . . . here goes . . .my bar in action at my sister 21st.

Tap one: Ginger Beer
Tap two: Mexican Cerveza
Tap three: Bourbon + Coke
Tap four: Bundy + Coke


----------

